# Best-looking Japanese fighter?



## Oreo (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok, we did the Russians, how about the Japanese? This is totally subjective, what Japanese fighter do YOU think was the best looking? Again, I'm likely to forget one, so bear with me. I don't know whether to include a couple of types, A7M, for instance, that didn't see combat. I think I'll not-- only types that saw combat?

Any moderator, please delete this thread if you see it, I meant to include a poll.
Thanks. Sorry.


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 27, 2008)

Ki-61 I like the razorback look for me.. An the water cooled motor..


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, I guess I'll go with the Ki-100, which was probably the best IJAAF fighter built. Build the poll and I'll vote for it.


----------



## Oreo (Jul 27, 2008)

I made the poll on the other thread, after I messed up this one. Boy, am I goofy. Look at "polls" again and you'll see it.

PLEASE, NOBODY POST ON THIS ONE ANYMORE.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 27, 2008)

.


----------

